# unger utc300 parts help needed



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

hello i have a unger utc300 and was looking for a tip retainer the part that has the tube that goes over the tip and screws into the handle, is there any place to get this part on the web as i know unger is now weller but is there a replacement part number ? thanks albie


----------



## hipplewm (Nov 9, 2003)

If you have a UTC-300 Super Race Station. Horizon Hobby is the EXCLUSIVE distributor for that iron. They have it specially made for them. I keep a few tip retainers and tip for spares, but they are home and I'm at work. if you don't have an answer by this evening, I will get the part numbers for you. your local hobby shop will have to order them.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

http://www.hmcelectronics.com/cgi-bin/scripts/pd/1980-0249/1980-0247/1980-0247

Is this what your looking for?

There are severeal places that list it...
I did search on GOOGLE for ungar utc300


----------



## hipplewm (Nov 9, 2003)

That's the one...Horizon is the exclusive for the RC world, but you can still buy stuff at electronics places. In the past it has been hard to get a hold of, but it seems more people are stocking that iron and parts for it.
William


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Yeah, it's a great iron.
I had the same issues with getting parts, so I went with a new Hakko 936 with the 908 iron..

$84


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

thanks guys only problem is i went to weller site and it lists the sleeve as 9933 for the utc 300 and the one link you gave tres is the 9919 for the utc 200 and it wont fit.. albie


----------



## hipplewm (Nov 9, 2003)

It came up for me, I just put 9933 in their search and hit enter. here it is:

Click here for 9933 part page


----------



## ovalnator (Sep 26, 2001)

Weller makesa sleve that will fit. I bought one about 2 months ago, cant remember the part number. If i can remember, Ill check when i go racing saturday


----------



## albie (Oct 3, 2001)

thanks oval that would be great... also where did you get yours.. albie


----------



## hipplewm (Nov 9, 2003)

Weller, Ungar, and Cooper are all the same company due to buyouts. Click the link for the 9933 part in my post. It fits more than just the UTC300 iron.


----------



## ovalnator (Sep 26, 2001)

albie said:


> thanks oval that would be great... also where did you get yours.. albie



I bought it at my LHS


----------



## THE DARKSIDE (Oct 7, 2001)

Anybody know where I can find a tip and tip holder for the UTC 300 Soldering Station or have one that they are willing to part with? Pleae e-mail me at [email protected]


----------

